# is this a good deal/a good filter?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

click here for the item

i was thinking of a reason to not buy this. plese post your thoughts. as i really want to buy this item now.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the link.. Just made a proxy bid on it too!!!
















JK, if this is for your 90 gal.. I wouldnt buy it. Wont be enough filteration unless you combine it with a hangover. Then you'll be back at stage 1.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

looks like a solid auction with no hidden terms or fees









go for it, if it is exactally what you need. If your looking for a canister filter for a 90 gallon on a budget, might I sugguest a Filstar xp3?

~Will.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i think im just going to go for te xp3.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great choice!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thanks ill bid on it








and probably win too


----------

